# Anyone know where I can get Absinthe?



## csselement (Oct 20, 2008)

I know absinthe is illegal in the U.S. If you see it for sale in the states, it's not real absinthe. It's just a super-alcoholic green liquid. Sure, it'll get you drunk, but the key ingredient in real absinthe is wormwood.

Read up on wormwood here: Wormwood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and Erowid Wormwood (Artemisia spp) Vault

You'd have to go overseas or order from overseas. Although good luck getting past customs (I'm betting lots of contraband does!)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually, Absinthe is now legal in the US. The ban was lifted late last year, I think. There is a ditillery here in my town that makes it, Alameda distiller helps make absinthe legitimate again

I've bought some from there but I don't think they sell online. I did buy some from Europe, it took about 2 weeks to get here. The site was called Alandia, I think.


----------



## csselement (Oct 20, 2008)

Tish said:


> Actually, Absinthe is now legal in the US.


Wow! I'm honestly shocked. That's good news.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realise it was illegal in the states! They even sell it in the local discount-food shops here in the UK!

That said, I have a friend with a bag of dried wormwood in her kitchen, an kind of hoping she doesn't add it to spaghetti one day by mistake LOL though it could be an interesting night!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw it for sale at Lee's Liquor in Las Vegas. There were several different brands ranging from 50.00 per bottle to 70.00 (yikes). But, yes it is lega now. I usually just buy Absinte, not real but you still get the taste. I really wanted to buy the real stuff, but I just couldn't bring myself to pay the 70.00!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I know this little absinthe store in Paris, its rather expensive but this is high quality absinthe. I had a chat with the owner, I does care about quality trust me! So if you seak for REAL absinth try this Vert d'Absinthe - Accueil
But i don't know if they ship to the USA...
Good luck


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

tallula_g said:


> I saw it for sale at Lee's Liquor in Las Vegas. There were several different brands ranging from 50.00 per bottle to 70.00 (yikes). But, yes it is lega now. I usually just buy Absinte, not real but you still get the taste. I really wanted to buy the real stuff, but I just couldn't bring myself to pay the 70.00!


I was at the liquor store today and saw it here in holland. Two different types. One was 55% alcohol and the other 70%!! It was 25 euros.
I was looking for the blavok. They didn't have it but they had a couple of other black vodkas so I got one of those.

MsM


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

LUCID ABSINTHE is in a lot of stores now. It's American Absinthe and made with grand wormwood and still passes the US thujone test... And the bottle is appropiately spooky for halloween.

Lucid Absinthe Supérieure: Genuine absinthe available in US

John


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the US absinthe does not contain thojune, which is the wormwood extract. So it won't have the psychoactive effects. There are kits on the internet that come with the wormwood extract. Need to be careful with that stuff though.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

LUCID does have thujone in it. From their webpage FAQ...

Does Lucid contain Thujone?

Yes. Lucid contains an amount of thujone that is comparable to many pre-ban absinthes, many of which would have passed modern U.S. regulations. Any product that comes to the U.S. containing Grande Wormwood must also meet those same requirements, which are similar to the requirements of many other countries. According to extensive research conducted by T.A. Breaux and others in the scientific community, the thujone content of vintage absinthe was actually much lower than has been commonly believed. Breaux and others acquired dozens of vintage bottles of absinthe from estate sales and auctions and applied modern chemical analysis actually testing the thujone content of these absinthes to reach this conclusion. This research has been well documented and the findings remain generally undisputed....


----------



## MadameMoon (Oct 26, 2008)

if it is sold in stores it must have tested "thujone free" which means <9ppm thujone, so trace elements exist I suppose.



> Wormwood is a stimulating tonic, resemling chamomile in it's effects, but stronger and more disagreeable.In small doses, it operates like the simple bitters: in larger excites the pulse, increases the heat of skin and is said to have exhibited narcotic effect.
> 
> A treatise on therapeutics, and pharmacology or materia medica - by George Bacon Wood - 1856


You can find the real stuff with >100mg thujone in Europe called Century Absinthe.


----------



## Fangbanger (Sep 5, 2009)

Absinthe can be found at BevMo (Beverages and More, assuming you live near one. They have several different brands. I like Le Tourment Vert. The Absinthe available in the U.S. has the same ingredients as European Absinthe; it is, however, less concentrated. US Absinthe is generally 106-proof, compared to it's European counterpart, which exceeds 136 proof.

Buy an Absinthe spoon and sugar cubes and follow the instructions on the bottle. Depending on your palette, you may consider the taste to be herbal or medicinal. many people I know really do not care for it at all.

This is a drink best enjoyed with a small group of friends. It's not really a "party" or shooter drink. It also doesn't mix very well with other ingredients since it has such a strong taste by itself. I've tried endless variations to make absinthe cocktails and none of them have been very successful.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I remember a thread on this before when Tallula made her Absinthe Green fairy Suckers for her party> It was a nice set up!

Bloody Good Halloween 07 :: IMG_0736-1.jpg picture by tallula_g - Photobucket


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

MadameMoon said:


> if it is sold in stores it must have tested "thujone free" which means <9ppm thujone, so trace elements exist I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the real stuff with >100mg thujone in Europe called Century Absinthe.



ACtuall Lucid Claims to use a very old recipe from before the ban & hasnt changed the amount of thujone in it.. so they claim it is real 

and FYI the bottle has cat eys on it & can be ordered online just google it & the shops that cary it usuall offer other brands as well

and it ya want hallousinations i can hit you in the head with a boot for 1/2 the price 

no i cant spell- LoL


----------



## eeyoreplaya (Sep 2, 2009)

You should be able to get Lucid from any decent Liquor store. Be fore warned though, it taste like liquorice and has an after taste that sticks around for a while. We just broke a near full bottle and I can't say I cried any tears. 
We tried it with sugar and in mixed drinks and never did like it at all... But dreams in HD were cool. ;-)


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I have seen Lucid at Bevmo... any black bottle with cat eyes on it will get my attention. 

I remember a couple other brands too but don't remember names, the cat one just caught my attention. I may grab a bottle for my party.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

The Green Fairy! 

careful lol


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

My liquer store sells it.


----------

